# Zita West Books - Which One ???



## Mrs Doubtfire (Apr 11, 2008)

Hello all

I've read a few posts mentioning the Zita West Book, I've had a quick look on the web site - can someone recommend which book I should look at ??  

Thankyou !


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Fertility & Conception is a good book and I know I've found it really helpful over the years.

If you use search tool you will find this question as been raised several times before so you might also find some other useful books. 

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Definately Fertility and Conception   I have found it very useful too throughout all my tx's. 

Good luck  

Rachel x


----------

